
Amazon hired an army of employees to say nice things about it on Twitter - ilamont
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/amazon-fb-ambassadors-program-pay-nice-things-13182172.php
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17831943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17831943)

